# TTOC Official Isle of Man Trip 2011



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

As some of you will be aware we are intending arranging a short trip to the Isle of Man in spring 2011.

This post is to let you know we are already arranging and would like some feedback on dates.

Please post when you prefer. Please only post if you intend going.

Steve

TTOC Events Secretary


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Loved this trip when it happened last year, was an excellent long weekend away.

I dont mind which weekend it is, as ill make sure im off work for it  

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Might give it a go guys !!! I'll show you the quick way round if you like, I've raced there three times !!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Would love to attend again. Ideally for me it would be during or at the start of a school holiday to allow me to come on the Friday. Last time I came late fri so missed half a days driving.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Economy size sea sickness tablets and we might be there.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Doesn't matter when it is - put me on the list! What a cracking time we had last year!

Not got my shifts sorted for next year so not able to vote for prefered weekend but I think we'd like to go some time in May if possible.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

2011 Isle of Man TT Race starts 28th May 2011, therefore i would say Mid may is the limit, otherwise we will be paying over the top ferry prices and also it will be very very busy with bikers

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Prefer mid May (15th) as I dont fancy battling Bank Holiday traffic and probably would not commit to a BH weekend.

Likewise I may be taking a 3 week holiday for the price of 2 (i.e. going away over Easter and Mayday BH which are consecutive weekends and therefore 3 days less from my work holiday allowance)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Will continue to get opinions but with some feedabck I have had and the issue of Bank Holidays it seems that the 14th/15th May are favourite.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mid May seems to be good


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep mid May would be great - Put me down for this one  - Oh +1


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Yep mid May would be great - Put me down for this one  - Oh +1


Do you think the car will be here by then !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Had an excellent time the last trip, so put me down for this one also. Not really bothered about which weekend it is, but mid-may seems to be winning the vote.

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Really enjoyed last time 

April or May is good for us


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

*Just checked holiday dates and they are as follows:*

*Half Term:* Monday 21 February - Friday 25 February

*Easter* = Sat April 9th - April 26th

*Half Term*: Monday 30 May - Friday 3 June


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> Doesn't matter when it is - put me on the list! What a cracking time we had last year!
> 
> Not got my shifts sorted for next year so not able to vote for prefered weekend but I think we'd like to go some time in May if possible.


Totally agree - one of the best evenTTs ever! Last year was fabulous - I'll definitely be going bar being hit very hard by a meteorite - up to moderate concussion I'll still be coming


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

any date is good for us, so looking forward to this


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, can anyone give a bit of a description of what this trip involves? Just a TT forum newbie. But have been to 3 TT events and loved them all.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, we all turn up in Liverpool and drive onto the ferry. Then there's a fun bracing trip over on the catamaran. We come off the other side. We stay overnight - hopefully at the Country Club hotel which was excellent and the days are spent going round the circuit at any speed you feel safe to travel at (being no speed limit on the main sections) and stop off at one or two watering holes for some food, many photo stops at scenic shorelines, rocky outcrops, race starting grid, a blast over the mountains back to the hotel and do the same the next day because it's so good  Marvelous


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

melaniehelena said:


> Hi, can anyone give a bit of a description of what this trip involves? Just a TT forum newbie. But have been to 3 TT events and loved them all.


Hi Mel

Havent you joined the TTOC yet??  Cumon!!

Also how is the panel filter running on your TT..... is it ok?

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

John-H said:


> Well, we all turn up in Liverpool and drive onto the ferry. Then there's a fun bracing trip over on the catamaran. We come off the other side. We stay overnight - hopefully at the Country Club hotel which was excellent and the days are spent going round the circuit at any speed you feel safe to travel at (being no speed limit on the main sections) and stop off at one or two watering holes for some food, many photo stops at scenic shorelines, rocky outcrops, race starting grid, a blast over the mountains back to the hotel and do the same the next day because it's so good  Marvelous


What was that one way bit called along the side of that cliff? That was mighty good fun. lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> What was that one way bit called along the side of that cliff? That was mighty good fun. lol


That's the Marine Drive, Matt


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> Well, we all turn up in Liverpool and drive onto the ferry. Then there's a fun bracing trip over on the catamaran. We come off the other side. We stay overnight - hopefully at the Country Club hotel which was excellent and the days are spent going round the circuit at any speed you feel safe to travel at (being no speed limit on the main sections) and stop off at one or two watering holes for some food, many photo stops at scenic shorelines, rocky outcrops, race starting grid, a blast over the mountains back to the hotel and do the same the next day because it's so good  Marvelous


That all sounds good to me; I'll be there whichever weekend it is


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> I'll be there whichever weekend it is


Great stuff, Peter 8)


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Yep mid May would be great - Put me down for this one  - Oh +1
> ...


Yea it had better be - How did the stag night go????


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bozzy96 said:


> Might give it a go guys !!! I'll show you the quick way round if you like, I've raced there three times !!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Snap :wink: 
Well taking a bike to the IOM TT you can't help but race even if it was in the late 60s early 70S :roll: 
Mad Sunday (as well as) bring it on  I remember it well.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Well, we all turn up in Liverpool and drive onto the ferry. Then there's a fun bracing trip over on the catamaran. We come off the other side. We stay overnight - hopefully at the Country Club hotel which was excellent and the days are spent going round the circuit at any speed you feel safe to travel at (being no speed limit on the main sections) and stop off at one or two watering holes for some food, many photo stops at scenic shorelines, rocky outcrops, race starting grid, a blast over the mountains back to the hotel and do the same the next day because it's so good  Marvelous


 You forgot having a nice hat with the local constabulary (a very nice man last year :wink: ). Visits the Calf of Man, Laxey and the wheel, Kippers in Peel, the marine drive, blowing engines just before Creg na bar. :roll: Fish and chips, Indian curry, Elbow bending drinking Okells, Busheys and Castle town ales. Oh the memories the memories. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> melaniehelena said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can anyone give a bit of a description of what this trip involves? Just a TT forum newbie. But have been to 3 TT events and loved them all.
> ...


Hi, the filter is running great, not problems at all. I did join the TTOC, been a fully paid up member since Dec 2009, but don't log onto the forum as often as I should!


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

John-H said:


> Well, we all turn up in Liverpool and drive onto the ferry. Then there's a fun bracing trip over on the catamaran. We come off the other side. We stay overnight - hopefully at the Country Club hotel which was excellent and the days are spent going round the circuit at any speed you feel safe to travel at (being no speed limit on the main sections) and stop off at one or two watering holes for some food, many photo stops at scenic shorelines, rocky outcrops, race starting grid, a blast over the mountains back to the hotel and do the same the next day because it's so good  Marvelous


Thanks for that, that sounds great fun. Would definitely like to come along. Just as long as it doesn't clash with the possible Alpina II event.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

melaniehelena said:


> Thanks for that, that sounds great fun. Would definitely like to come along. Just as long as it doesn't clash with the possible Alpina II event.


X2 :?

Hi Melanie good to see you on the forum Lorraine says hi


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > m4rky said:
> ...


I remember the wife saying have a good time, a train and then it's a bit of a blur really but a lot of people were wearing leather, at least i think it was leather !!! Oh dear !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> I remember the wife saying have a good time, a train and then it's a bit of a blur really but a lot of people were wearing leather, at least i think it was leather !!! Oh dear !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The perfect stag night then  Nice one!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

sounds good, date dependent we should be there


----------

